# Modern Warfare 2 footage



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Multiplayer footage for anyone who has not seen it yet.

Carn't wait.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Clip is on the MW2 thread below bud


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks awsome but ive heard they have increased the price too £55!!! Bit expensive for a game, what ever the standard of it imo!!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

This looks ****tin awesome!!!! Ill be there for the night launch!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Clip is on the MW2 thread below bud


Ah so it is, only looked at the last page of the thread and all the chat about the night vision stuff.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

No worries, looks good though doesnt it?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks stunning, long as it has a hardcore free for all mode like WAW i will be happy.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

this looks great


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

John74 said:


> Looks stunning, long as it has a hardcore free for all mode like WAW i will be happy.


Oh yes i agree with you there, Hardcore free for all is the best!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

holy sh1t, shooting planes out the sky, now thats frikkin awesome :thumb:


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh I so can't wait, I preferred Modern warfare to World at war. I hope it still has the P90 :argie:

Between this and Left 4 dead 2 it's going to be great


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

OMG!!!

Does that really show someone using the AC-130??????? Image the killstreak 

John


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

yes it does its sweet!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks mint but i don't think anything can get better than World At War!:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i might actually take the day off from my placement to play...hahaha....


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_modern_warfare_2_hq_ctf_trailer-12722_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_modern_warfare_2_second_multiplayer_video-12697_en.html


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

ooo i cant wait for this!!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I cant wait for this to be released, i just hope they dont include martydom or last stand in it, flippen noobs perks


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> I cant wait for this to be released, i just hope they dont include martydom or last stand in it, flippen noobs perks


Ha ha, my thoughts exactly.

What's the release date?


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Release date is 10th November :thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

dal23 said:


> Release date is 10th November :thumb:


Cheers, lets hope it's considerably better than WOW


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

deffo will be, WOW wasn't Infinity Ward - it was treyarch/rebellion


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I just did a little sex wee, i cant wait, still hammering COD 4 and WOW on a daily basis!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I hope this comes out http://comphelptv.com/2009/07/22/cod-6-with-a-real-life-controller-yes-i-mean-a-gun/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

haha cool


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks so realistic.:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this is the only game i wouldn't hesitate in paying full RRP for.i have lost count the amount of time i have spent on cod4 (and to a lesser degree waw) and the game developers and everyone involved deserve every penny they get.if games like this cost more to make and deliver the quality and longevity of cod 4 i wouldn't mind paying £100 a game.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im a prestige 10 on WAW and can't seem to stop playing the dam game so when this comes out i am going to have a week off work lol

Cannot wait


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

WAW was such a pile of crap, cannot wait for this game.
I nearly bought COD4 again the other day just to get my fix


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/74?ch=1&sd=1

Carnt wait for this :argie:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

the price the developers actually get back is about £4 per disc :/ not much considering 

publishers yoink about £10/£15 on top

then distributors add the extra, then the shop


----------

